# How's it look?



## 96firebird (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Appearance is beautiful, but needs more rocks (unless those are all peacocks), LOL.


----------



## MightyWarMonger (Mar 20, 2007)

Well I would say that it looks awsome :thumb:


----------



## damo83 (Oct 29, 2004)

I agree that looks awesome!! Well done!!


----------



## Peacock88 (Jan 21, 2007)

Yeah that looks AWESOME!!!

I might suggest putting a pile of rocks somewhere but other than that great.
You should replace the old tank picture with this one. I really like that you have plants in yours.
Pretty rare to see in the hobby. :thumb:


----------



## rsuarez1982 (Sep 2, 2006)

Looks really good, but I also agree on a few more rocks for some additional hiding spots. It all flows really well. Now you just need a black background to help with future fish pics. :thumb:


----------



## sweetsummerrose (Mar 11, 2008)

Hello! I think your tank looks beautiful!!! ( I think the dark blue background looks very natural ) :thumb: Thanks for sharing!!!!


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Holy  !! That looks so cool. Ok where'd ya get the ... errr ... stumps/wood? Again, very nice :drooling: :drooling:


----------



## quiksilver (Mar 2, 2007)

black background would set it off otherwise awesome


----------



## Linka (Aug 14, 2007)

Everyone said it but I say as well... awesome !!
Good job ! Love that more malawiaquarists put plants in their tanks.


----------



## ACHILLES (Jun 2, 2008)

Very nice tank! :thumb:


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Looks great, I wouldn't change a thing...

I also have minimal rock in my tanks, and love the less cluttered look.

Kim


----------



## 96firebird (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks for all the kind words. It had more rocks when I first set it up, but I could never make it look good. Not my thing I guess, kept all the extras though, in case aggression gets to be an issue later. I was torn between blue and black for the background, my kids decided on blue, so thats what it got. I might change it some time. The driftwood came from Uncle Bills, a pet store in Indianapolis, $35 each. As for the plants, well lets just hope they grow, first time I've tried live plants. I gotta say though they look much better than plastic. Again, thanks for the kind words.

Also it's a 5 foot tank, think I could get a fifth species in it?


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

I Think it's gorgeous! I even like the background. I don't usually like blue backgrounds but this color blue looks real and really nice. I don't use alot of rock either and like it like that. Love your choice of fish and the wood too. Good luck with the plants. I tried some but the fish either ate them or tore them up :roll: .


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I'm old and half blind...What species do you have in the tank now? How many of each?

Kim


----------



## 96firebird (Apr 5, 2008)

It currently has 4 species, 7 pseudotropheus socolofi, 8 pseudotropheus acei, 4 labidochromis caeruleus, 4 metriaclima estherae. All are juvie except the estherae which are about 3 inches. When I can tell male from female with the socolofi and acei I'll cut them back to 4 or 5 each. I was thinking about Maingano for a fifth species. Really not sure if it's big enough for 5 species though, measurements are 5 feet long and 18 inches wide.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

The maingano would be fine with those, but I would remove either the estherae or yellow labs if you plan to breed. Those two species can cross quite easily.

The tank is large enough if you've got adequate filtration.

Kim


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

Another vote for blue. (not that black wouldn't look good)
But most spend more time looking at their fish than photographing them - so if a blue BG and a low rock count make you and your fish happy, well done!


----------



## Eric C. (May 1, 2007)

I think albino socolofi would look good with your current stock list. :thumb:


----------



## gaqua (Apr 11, 2008)

nevermind


----------



## 96firebird (Apr 5, 2008)

Yeah, knew about the estherae and labs crossing, the fry from those will get spit in tank and go nowhere.

Filtration consists of 2 330 GPH HOB's and 1 Rena XP4.

Nearly forgot, this guy is in there too, never see him, mostly lives in the HOB.


----------



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

Tank looks great!!!!
I'd watch your PH with the wood which tends to lower it! :thumb:


----------

